# OMEGA Constellation Automatic Chronometer



## Alan0048 (Nov 8, 2015)

Well Ive took my first steps in getting my first vintage watch.

Its an Omega Constellation automatic chronometer with 24 jewels (gold face)

Delivery should be at the end of the week.

Obtained it from a well known auction site, and the seller informs me it is working well.

Further details to follow


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Warm welcome to THE forum Alan. Can't wait to see some piccies. Have a look round the site, and you will find guidance notes for putting up photos.

Mike


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great choice pictures please. ...

Oh and welcome BTW :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

:thumbsup: on your purchase. Welcome to the forum :yes: . and if you go to the main home page on the left hand side near the bottom there is a pdf you can download. Print it out fill it in and give it to your bank manager..... it simply explains your constant need for an overdraft form here on in. it's a bit of a time saver :thumbsup:


----------



## Alan0048 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi

Sorry its been awhile, but here are the pictures of the Omega watch I bought before Christmas

Ive have the watch serviced, and its keeping very good time.

I think the age of the watch is mid 1970's, but now sure of the exact date

The strap is a new one.

cheers

Alan


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

You can date it accurately from the serial number on the back of the movement , but you are probably not far out with the mid 70s estimate , hope the movement pic was pre service it's filthy lol

Very nice classic watch , enjoy and wear in good health


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice. Looks good on that strap too. Enjoy


----------



## Alan0048 (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes the pictures was taken before the service, it also needed some parts too which was expensive. Ive always wanted an Omega, so if I look after it and keep it dry I should get a few more years out of it. :biggrin:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Love that and should last a few decades if looked after.

I am also a fan of Omega.


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

That's a beauty, really lovely watch...good choice sir.


----------



## Alvieri (Feb 17, 2016)

How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Alan0048 (Nov 8, 2015)

I may have spent over what its worth, as I didn't take into consideration how much the repair and service costs was going to be. But on saying that, I am very delighted with the watch, it keeps good time and still looks good after all these years.

Can anyone give me a rough estimate on its value for insurance purposes, I've estimated it around £350 - £400


----------



## Tdz840 (Feb 25, 2016)

Alan0048 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry its been awhile, but here are the pictures of the Omega watch I bought before Christmas
> 
> ...


 Alan, that's a lovely watch, would love something similar!

russ


----------

